# I need some help...



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 1, 2007)

I need a moderator, or whoever has the authority, to alter the settings so I can add some rep to myself for all my great posts. I think we can all agree that it is shameful that someone as respected as me in the community doesn't get the praise, or worship, that is due. If it weren't for me, KindPrincess would still be BitchyServant, and fdd2blk would still be trying to grow with incandescents. I'm not bitching, but someone needs to look into it.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 1, 2007)

dude im about to slap the shit out of you, ok i know ur joking which is fine if not imma slap the shit out of you. Your acount is younger than mine you made it this month. You arent even toker status yet, so ssh it dude your starting to be an annoyance. btw FDD is a mod.


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabud said:


> dude im about to slap the shit out of you, ok i know ur joking which is fine if not imma slap the shit out of you. Your acount is younger than mine you made it this month. You arent even toker status yet, so ssh it dude your starting to be an annoyance. btw FDD is a mod.


Whew, just don't scratch me, pull my hair, or tell my mommy. I know he is a moderator, that is why it hurts so very much; no one seems to recall their humble beginnings. We all know Al Gore invented the internet, but I'm the guy who installed it.


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 2, 2007)

on behalf of every1 on this site and every single guy in the free world i would like to thank you and mr. gore. 
without yall i'd still have 82 vhs tapes full of bad/very hairy 70's porn under my bed.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Aug 2, 2007)

fdd nots a mod anymore is he..i thought he had that stripped after the hempie incedent..


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> on behalf of every1 on this site and every single guy in the free world i would like to thank you and mr. gore.
> without yall i'd still have 82 vhs tapes full of bad/very hairy 70's porn under my bed.


Thanks, a little recognition goes a long way. It's the little man that I look out for. I'm just glad I can help bring well-manicured trim for you to enjoy in the comfort of your office or your nana's basement. I can only take credit for installing it because my lawyer said that since I didn't have a patent on it, Gore can spew all the falsities he'd like.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^ kids thats why we dont throw hammers at our own heads while drunk


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabud said:


> ^^^ kids thats why we dont throw hammers at our own heads while drunk


Come on Sabud, why all the hostility, man? If it weren't for me you wouldn't know the difference between a hermit or a hermie. So not only should you give me +rep, so should your pet and your mother. Good day, sir.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

my pet has rabies, so if u can brush his teeth without his muzzle on ill have him give u rep, my mother died last month. i didnt need you to tell me a hermit or hermie.

im hostil cause u act like ur all that when ur not dude u made a account this month u havent even reached toker status ur under 100 posts. i havent seen any of ur grows.i mean ur an annoyance


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabud said:


> my pet has rabies, so if u can brush his teeth without his muzzle on ill have him give u rep, my mother died last month. i didnt need you to tell me a hermit or hermie.
> 
> im hostil cause u act like ur all that when ur not dude u made a account this month u havent even reached toker status ur under 100 posts. i havent seen any of ur grows.i mean ur an annoyance


I'm sorry to hear about your mother, sa. It's probably a good thing you didn't realize I called your mother a hermaphrodite in my previous post; again, I'm sorry. My father died when I was seventeen which was about four years ago or so. About the posts: I was just joking; that's the reason why I was so over the top with it. I didn't really invent or "install the internet"; I've never even spoken to KP; fdd probably never used incandescents. I don't "act like I'm all that" either (all the above was clearly a joke), but I'm not a terrible grower for my age, or so I like to think. I post mostly in the politics section, and I absolutely never critique or put down anyone's grows. Right now, I'm living in a campus apartment with my soon-to-be girlfriend (how could you not love me?) and I've just cleared some space for her first grow, which knowing her, will turn into me growing and her claiming. She chose Lowryder, although I'm sure I'll be able to squeeze a few of my NLs in there too. I'll try to provide some pics here within a week or so just for you. I have another room at my friend's house that I absolutely will never post any pictures of on here due to the amount of plants there. It's not a commercial op; we're just trying to isolate a few traits and need massive amounts of plants (mostly males) to do so. So if you'd like to see those then you're going to have to get a hushmail account and give me the addy. If not, chill out and quit telling people your going to slap them.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Aug 2, 2007)

shit motha fuckers cry like babies when called out..you talk big you must expet people to get pissed..


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

im fine with you joking but when u dont say that and u keep playing it that way it pisses me off i mean mainly cuase your new and you think you know everyone. i got a hotmail account send me pics. Sorry about your mom.

We cool eace


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> shit motha fuckers cry like babies when called out..you talk big you must expet people to get pissed..


I like to play the baby card and hit them when there down...


FUCK YOU 


lol jking. love ya azgrow


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> shit motha fuckers cry like babies when called out..you talk big you must expet people to get pissed..


I wonder why th3bigbad was able to discern that this thread was bullshit and completely unserious, while you and SA had problems doing the same. If you couldn't tell it from the first post, then me claiming that I had "installed the internet" and then subsequently "inventing it" should've really been the tip-off. I'm not even going to mention that I credited Al Gore with the distinction. Maybe I should have put one of these  at the end for you.


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Sabud said:


> im fine with you joking but when u dont say that and u keep playing it that way it pisses me off i mean mainly cuase your new and you think you know everyone. i got a hotmail account send me pics. Sorry about your mom.
> 
> We cool eace


That's fine, Sa. I won't send it to a hotmail account. I'll send it to a hushmail account. I'm new just as you are though, and I don't act like I know anyone. If you follow your logic, I must know Gore too.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 2, 2007)

Can i eat your third toe from the left on your right foot with tobasco sauce ?


----------



## Plato Is Boring (Aug 2, 2007)

Fuck yeah, I thought you'd never ask.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 2, 2007)

> fdd nots a mod anymore is he..i thought he had that stripped after the hempie incedent..


We decided to get rid of hempie instead


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 2, 2007)

so let me get this str8,,,, you didnt install the internet??? you dont know al gore????? i feel sooo retarded now. i mean i went off and told every1 i know that met the dude that installed the net for all of us, and started a "thank the installer" fund. i was just about to ask if i could get your autograph. in all truth i prolly wouldve just sold it on e-bay, but i was still going to get it none the less. 
all i can say is poo on you good sir. you took my good nature and twisted it into to a bitter untrusting hull of a soul. i will never be able to trust any1 ever again. you may sit back and giggle claiming it was all a joke, but your joke has crushed the hopes and dreams of this one person who once trusted everything he read on the internet without question. good day to you sir.

P.S.
for those who dont know,,,,that was complete and total sarcasum


----------

